

I created Charlie Rose's Guest List + CrunchBase = CharlieCrunch - staunch
http://charliecrunch.com/

======
staunch
I love watching Charlie Rose interviews with tech/startup people. It's hard to
find them on his site (his Technology section isn't very good). So I whipped
up a script to grab his guest list and check if the guest has a CrunchBase
profile. Mostly for myself, but I figured other people might in find it useful
too. Enjoy.

------
decadentcactus
It seems to have clashes with common names like Chris Paul (I guess since it's
just a simple match):

<http://www.crunchbase.com/person/chris-paul> (some guy)
<http://www.charlierose.com/guest/view/6742> (NBA)

Otherwise, neat little directory!

------
xenthral
"Thank you CrunchBase and _Charlise_ Rose"

Thought I'd point out :)

~~~
staunch
Thanks :-)

------
thesethings
This is so cool. Yay you! Yay mashups and my romantic ideal of the Internet!
Yay Hacker News for helping me find stuff like this/giving you place to
announce!

~~~
thesethings
I just wanna say my comment here was sincere. I am fine w/being down-voted.
But I don't want the author to think I was mocking.

I seriously like this site.

------
acangiano
Charlie Rose ∩ CrunchBase

------
aagha
Awesome! Thanks!

